
google/puffs: Parsing Untrusted File Formats Safely - alpb
https://github.com/google/puffs/blob/master/README.md
======
robobro
Good read so far:

[https://github.com/google/puffs/blob/master/doc/puffs-the-
la...](https://github.com/google/puffs/blob/master/doc/puffs-the-language.md)

